# Legislation to Repeal Permit-to-Purchase to be Heard on Tuesday, June 8



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Friday, June 04, 2010 

The Michigan House Tourism, Outdoor Recreation and Natural Resources Committee will consider a pair of bills which will eliminate Michigans onerous permit-to-purchase for handguns. 

House Bill 5972, sponsored by State Representative Kim Meltzer (R-33), and House Bill 5973, authored by State Representative Joel Sheltrown (D-103), would eliminate this bureaucratic obstacle, which has been obsolete since the national instant check system went into effect in 1998. Under the current system, gun buyers must apply with their local law enforcement agency and pass a written test before being authorized to buy a handgun. The permit is good for only one gun and it expires after 10 days. 

This important pro-Second Amendment legislation will be heard before the House panel on Tuesday, June 8 at 10:30 a.m. Please contact the committee members and respectfully ask them to support HB5972 and HB5973. Contact information can be found below:

State Representative Joel Sheltrown (D-103), Chairman
(517) 373-3817
[email protected] 

State Representative Jim Slezak (D-50), Majority Vice Chairman
(517) 373-3906
[email protected] 

State Representative Jim Stamas (R-98), Minority Vice Chairman
(517) 373-1791
[email protected] 

State Representative Kate Ebli (D-56)
(517) 373-2617
[email protected] 

State Representative Mike Huckleberry (D-70)
(517) 373-0834
[email protected] 

State Representative Richard LeBlanc (D-18)
(517) 373-2576
[email protected] 

State Representative Steven Lindberg
(517) 373-0498
[email protected] 

State Representative Woodrow Stanley (D-34)
(517) 373-8808
[email protected] 

State Representative James Bolger (R-63)
(517) 373-1787
[email protected] 

State Representative Geoff Hansen (R-100)
(517) 373-7317
[email protected] 

State Representative Kenneth Horn (R-94)
(517) 373-0837
[email protected]


----------

